
Stream Control Transmission Protocol - doener
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stream_Control_Transmission_Protocol
======
karmakaze
SCTP was implemented in Java7 and I considered using it then to use one
connection, get multiple streams without head-of-line blocking. Never did get
real opportunity to use it. SCTP wasn't widely adopted.

Now we have HTTP/3 (QUIC) which solves that and more.

